# Sisters of Battle audio book?



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/
follow the link. About 9 mins in Jin swollows mentions it. As long as its nothing like hes book I am cool with that.
D


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, you are correct sir. "with a husky sexy voice." sounds like it will be a good one.

CP


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"(falsetto) oh Commissar.. that does sound good" (splutters a cough)

On a more serious note, the sisters are seriously unrepresented fluff wise so to know more about those nuns with guns will be excellent


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

were you telling me i was correct with a husky voice CP? theres no need i think your super sexy already.
D


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> "(falsetto) oh Commissar.. that does sound good" (splutters a cough)


:laugh:

CP


----------

